# how is the AUTO trans??



## wantboost (Sep 8, 2010)

How is the automatic in these cars is do they fail commonly? Is the auto the same with both motors?


----------



## wantboost (Sep 8, 2010)

can some help me out?


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

i have a 3.5 mated with a 5spd manual..but ive watched a lot of videos of automatics and to me they seem to shift REALLY good and pretty fast..were u thinking of doing a swap or just buying an auto altima?? i dont see the auto being a problem child at all tho..you cant rely on this forum ppl dont help for anything on here..i hope this helped tho i try to answer as many ?'s as i can when i get on here b.c of this exact reason lol


----------

